# compilation of technical info



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

got jealous of the 1.8t technical section and had free time and i figured id try to compile a lot of the info thats floating around here. tried my best, but i know me and im sure i screwed up somewheres. please correct me if i did.
maybe its sticky worthy?
*Models With This Engine *
2002.5 - 2005 GTI / Jetta 
Eurovan, Sharan
*Engine Code*
BDF
*Oil Capacity w/filter *
5.8 quarts. (5.5 liters) 5w-40
*Displacement *
2.8L (2792cc) 
6 cylinders
Connecting rod =164mm
*connecting rod length and pin diameter are the same as r32 
**not sure if one is 'beefier' than the other yet
*Head*
Aluminum. DOHC.
4 Valves per cylinder.
*Engine Block*
Cast Iron.
7 Main bearings.
*Bore diameter *
81.0 mm (3.19 in.) 
*Stroke *
90.3 mm (3.55 in.)
*The 12v and 24v share the same crank. Part# 021-105-101 L
*Compression Ratio *
10.7:1 / 10.75:1 some resources differ. 
*The ratio of bore to stroke is .9. This makes the engine a long stroke engine. Which also implies that the engine is not designed to want to be a revver, and also helps explain the good torque from this engine stock.
*Cylinder Placement*








*Firing Order*
1-5-3-6-2-4
*Fuel & Ignition System *
Bosch Motronic ME7.1, MPFi
*highest octane recommended to avoid pinging (premature detonation)
*Horsepower* 
200 @ 6,200 rpm 
*Torque *
195 ft-lb @ 3,200 rpm 
*Transmission Code*
02M - 6 Speed Manual
*Capacity*
2.45 quarts. (2.32 liters) 75-90w *GL4*
*GL-5 will not work in the O2M
amsoil test - http://www.amsoil.com/lit/g2457.pdf
Heavy duty OEM fluid (available from vwparts.com) - Part #G005100a1
*Serpentine Belt*
Part # 066 145 933J
6 Rib - (still working on length)








*Oil Pan Torque Specs*








*Valve Info*
















*note- you cannot buy new valve guides from VW, but TT has them.
**http://www.techtonicstuning.com/showpart.asp?partnum=109.223
**http://www.techtonicstuning.com/showpart.asp?partnum=109.224
*OEM Cam Specs.*








.........................................Intake.............Exhaust
Clearance [cl].....................0.00mm...........0.00mm
Duration [0.1mm+cl].............272°................258°
Duration [1.0mm+cl].............211°................207°
Valve Lift [cl=0]..................9.85mm...........9.90mm
Cam Lift............................4.95mm...........4.95mm
Peak Angle..........................110°................110°
Timing [1.00mm+cl]...........-5/36°..............36/9°
Lift @ TDC.........................0.65mm...........0.45mm
*note - audi TT 3.2L, the R32, and 2.8L 24v all share the same cams.
*Schrick 24V Cam Specs*








Spark Plugs

























_Modified by koko5869 at 7:35 PM 12-3-2007_

_Modified by koko5869 at 7:46 PM 12-3-2007_

_Modified by koko5869 at 7:52 PM 12-3-2007_


_Modified by koko5869 at 10:51 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Good stuff, man. This kind of info is really lacking on here. 
Now if we could get some head flow numbers in here we'd be set.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

thanks so much for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i know alot of people will benefit from this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_thanks so much for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i know alot of people will benefit from this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that and its a lot easier than doing a million searches everytime i need to find something. figured itd help. 
the only thing im unsure of is if i did the stock cam specs correctly. PowerDubs posted the info before i kind of put it in the table..correctly i think?
anymore good stuff?


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

If I'm reading it correctly... the Schrick cams have less duration than stock? That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Skoon21 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

looks good, one thing i though the oil capacity w/ filter is 6.1qts. ??


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
*Factory 24v Cams*
IN EX
clearance 0.00mm 0.00mm
[cl] 
duration 272° 258°
[0.1mm+cl]
duration 211° 207°
[1.0mm+cl]
valve lift 9.85mm 9.90mm
[cl=0]
cam lift 4.95mm 4.95mm

peak angle 110° 110°

timing -5/36° 36/-9°
[1.0mm+cl]
lift at TDC
[cl=0] 0.65mm 0.45mm

this is the original info. if theres anything i screwed up, let me know and ill change it up top and delete this. maybe make it into a table?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*

this is one for the FAQ section


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I just don't understand the layout, I suppose. 
Is it saying one cam is a 272/258 while the second is a 211/207?


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

i was thinking each cam has a different profile? but that doesnt make much sense either.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (koko5869)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

Here you go.. read this page for starters
When reading duration #'s, remember that you need to look at what lift they are measuring at.
http://www.skunk2.com/camshaft_tech.php


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Here you go.. read this page for starters
When reading duration #'s, remember that you need to look at what lift they are measuring at.
http://www.skunk2.com/camshaft_tech.php

ahhh okay. duh that makes some sense now. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im thinking about pulling my TB, intake manifold, and head to get flowed whenever works picks up and i have some extra cash for head gasket and head bolts.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*

is it really supposed to be 5w-40?


----------



## FlyersGLI7 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: compilation of technical info (finallyavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finallyavr6* »_is it really supposed to be 5w-40?

I believe my manual says 5w-40, or 5w-30 for the much colder climates. Most of us run some type of synthetic 5w-40, or 0w-40 Mobil 1.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (FlyersGLI7)*

i believe it says to use 5w-40. and something like 5w-30 will do if 5w-40 isnt available.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*

you should also insert somewhere in there that the motor based on the bore and stroke, is a long stroke engine, which also implies that the engine is not designed to want to be a revver, and also helps explain the good torque from this engine stock


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_you should also insert somewhere in there that the motor based on the bore and stroke, is a long stroke engine, which also implies that the engine is not designed to want to be a revver, and also helps explain the good torque from this engine stock

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif consider it done.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*

yeah for all of you who want to know how/why its because the ratio is 0.9 between the two...which makes it a long stroke...if it is anywhere over 1 it's over-square and is considered short stroke


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Attack.:Rabbit)*

also some more info some is repost, i guess skim for anything new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*204 hp (152 kW) VOLKSWAGEN-JETTA 2.8 VR6 MOD:2004;TP{1J5863463L}*
*configuration* 
2792 cc Wet sumped 15° VR6
*head* 
aluminium, DOHC, 4 valves per cylinder, 24 valves total, compression ratio 10.7:1
*block* 
cast iron, 7 main bearings, bore 81 × stroke 90.3 mm (ratio 0.9), 465 cc per cylinder
*fuel system* 
Motronic ME7.1, MPFi, regular premium unleaded (91 AKI)
*output* 
110 kW (150 hp) @ 6200 rpm, 265 N·m (195 ft·lbf) @ 3400 rpm
*applications* 
VW Eurovan, VW Sharan, VW Golf VR6, VW Jetta


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Attack.:Rabbit)*

and also, some things that would be true based upon whether parts fit together or not
*R32* 
Bore: 8.4cm
Stroke: 9.49cm
*2.8L 24V*
Bore: 8.1
Stroke: 90.3
Now with those figures you can determine that the crankshafts are different, for all of you who don't know.
as far as pistons on the market for our cars, theres basic forged stronger lower compression pistons for 8.5:1 Compression, as well as 3.0 pistons, which are 8.4cm in bore...so
If you want to build an engine you could do many things:
3.2 Crank + Stock Pistons = 494.3CC x6 = 2.96 Liters
BB Pistons + Stock Crank = 500CC X6 = 3.0 Liters
BB Pistons + R32 Crank = 532CC X6 = 3.2 Liters
So theoretically we could build our motors to pretty much that of the 3.2VR6

**If the crankshaft fits in our motor, which i don't know, those are the figures you could come up with**
so if anyone can confirm whether it will fit or not this post can be helpful i imagine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_So theoretically we could build our motors to pretty much that of the 3.2VR6


The head and intake would not flow as well though so the results would still be less...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_

The head and intake would not flow as well though so the results would still be less...

true, but someone building an F/I motor for example, are going to over bore so they could theoretically drop the crank right in the motor since it'll be torn apart and increase displacement


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Oem spark plug part number might be helpfull aswell...


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Oem spark plug part number might be helpfull aswell...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*

i'm going to go to our shop when i get the chance and try to compile as many data sheets off of All Data as i can, i'll scan then and post them on the page, or link to them so that they can be put in the OP so that they aren't cluttering and confusing the post....there should be ALOT of valuable info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

awesome. i was going to ask my buddy who is a tech to see if he can borrow some books and whatnot for a night. then just copy like crazy. 
ive made the decision that when it gets wamrer out, my car is coming apart and things are going to the flowbench.
should only have to buy a new headgasket? probably get some new headstuds as well.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_and also, some things that would be true based upon whether parts fit together or not
*R32* 
Bore: 8.4cm
Stroke: 9.49cm
*2.8L 24V*
Bore: 8.1
Stroke: 90.3
Now with those figures you can determine that the crankshafts are different, for all of you who don't know.

Negative. Rod lengths could be different, as well as piston height, pin offset, etc. Nothing can be inferred from that other than the bore and stroke is different.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
Negative. Rod lengths could be different, as well as piston height, pin offset, etc. Nothing can be inferred from that other than the bore and stroke is different. 

well thats more we need to know....but those were all just inferences that could be made if the parts could all mismatch with each other...i didn't say anywhere that it should all bolt right up no sweat









oh and by the way, the 2.8 and 3.2 have the same length connecting rods; 164mm and share the same pin diameter



_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 3:01 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Yea, was just saying that the crankshaft info can't be inferred from that. I think we're saying the same thing


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_Yea, was just saying that the crankshaft info can't be inferred from that. I think we're saying the same thing









yeah pretty much, it was all just "if" this "then" this "because" that statements basically


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Seriously, though, this thread really has a lot of potential if we keep it going. I've been searching for all this info for a while now and finally people will be able to make decisions based on factual knowledge about our engines, not hearsay and marketing. I'm excited about this.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*

i have some technical data i'm also scanning in as we speak...i'll post it soon


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

added some things from bentley i found randomly searching.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_added some things from bentley i found randomly searching. 

as soon as i can get my scanner working, i'll send you a link to the photobucket album they'll be in so you can post those up too...alot of similar data and alot of new







but still more none the less


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_i was thinking each cam has a different profile? but that doesn't make much sense either.

On the intake cam, there are 12 lobes - are all 12 lobes the exact same shape with the exact same timing? Or do 6 have one timing profile and 6 different profile? Whoever measured these cams, didn't account for the 15° V and rocker-arm arrangement to measure effective lift/duration when installed. They measured it as if it were an inline-6.
The 24v should have four different cam profiles, intake & exhaust for *front-bank* cylinders; intake & exhaust for *rear-bank* cylinders. This arrangement compensates for the ~3" difference in intake runner length - just like the MKIV 12v engine. If this were not the case, then it would basically be 2 three-cylinder engines with two entirely different torque peaks which would be horrible for tuning and longevity.
So who knows the REAL "as-installed" data with these cams and not just the measured numbers off the bench????



_Modified by phatvw at 9:59 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## ketch360 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*

And, at what lift are these cam numbers measured?


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_
*OEM Cam Specs.*








.........................................Intake.............Exhaust
Clearance [cl].....................0.00mm...........0.00mm
Duration [*0.1mm+cl*].............272°................258°
Duration [*1.0mm+cl*].............211°................207°
Valve Lift [cl=0]..................9.85mm...........9.90mm
Cam Lift............................4.95mm...........4.95mm
Peak Angle..........................110°................110°
Timing [1.00mm+cl]...........-5/36°..............36/9°
Lift @ TDC.........................0.65mm...........0.45mm
*note - audi TT 3.2L, the R32, and 2.8L 24v all share the same cams.


as far as i know, thats the lift theyre measured at. 
can someone else second this?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*

keepin it up
since apparently theres no 24v love from any mods.


_Modified by koko5869 at 10:31 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_i was thinking each cam has a different profile? but that doesnt make much sense either.

its so you can have cam overlap, hence the adjustable cams in these cars
even guys that don't have vvt still run dif profile cams...


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

thank ya.
dear moderator gods of the vortex, sticky mah stuff.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*

keepin it topside


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Can't die, won't die.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

die you say? 
NEVERRRRRR!


----------



## kieskaman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*

I thought we were suppose to use 0w40


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (kieskaman)*

i believe 0-40 is the new cool european blend that some comanies have come out with. but its not listed in the manual.
5w-40 and if thats not available, 5w-30 works.
0w-40 will do you just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*

Some of the latest oils - as of 10/07, that meet specific VW oil specs. many of these products are *NOT* available in the U.S.
http://www.usr32registry.org/d...7.pdf

Look at the bottom of this thread for a summary of oils available in the U.S. that meet VW specs. as of 12/21/07.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3596454



_Modified by raceware at 10:02 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: compilation of technical info (raceware)*

up top.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*

More tech stuff...









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3603164


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_i believe 0-40 is the new cool european blend that some comanies have come out with. but its not listed in the manual.
5w-40 and if thats not available, 5w-30 works.
0w-40 will do you just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mobil 1 0w-40, 5w-40
Castrol 5w-40
I have used all of these and they all have the same VW 501 or 505 approved...I think that is the number. Either way they are approved replacements for the VW oem oil.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_I just don't understand the layout, I suppose. 
Is it saying one cam is a 272/258 while the second is a 211/207? 

this is saying that the intake and exhaust lobes have different durations
the intake duration is 272deg at 0.1mm lift
the intake duration is 211deg at 1.0mm lift
the exhaust duration is 258deg at 0.1mm lift
the exhaust duration is 201deg at 1.0mm lift
intake and exhaust lobes are found on both cams but the intake and exhaust both have a separate set of durations
For anybody that didn't know the duration is a measurement of how long the lifter rides on the cam lobe. In other words it is how long the valve is open.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Got it, didn't see the distinction between the 0.1 and 1.0 lift numbers. Understood now.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Anyone know how much coolant it takes to refillt it all after a flush? Thx


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Anyone know how much coolant it takes to refillt it all after a flush? Thx

1 gallon of G12 + 1 gallon of distilled water = that is all


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Today at work I made a drawing of the 2.8l 24V VR6 Thottle Body Flange...here's a pic








These are the measurements from the throttle body. One could use this to machine a flange for a SRI or any other part to bolt up our throttle body.


_Modified by BakBer at 6:37 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Why is this not sticky? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

B/c no one seems to care about our VRsucks


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Why is this not sticky? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i think it's because theres alot of hear say in the thread. not all of the info but a good amount.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (subrosasix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subrosasix* »_
i think it's because theres alot of hear say in the thread. not all of the info but a good amount.

Where?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Why is this not sticky? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Hey Mr. Rictus! Make the mans wish come true.


----------



## stylus (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

could we get this stickied?


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

NICE GOOD INFO


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: compilation of technical info (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_
*OEM Cam Specs.*








.........................................Intake.............Exhaust
Clearance [cl].....................0.00mm...........0.00mm
Duration [0.1mm+cl].............272°................258°
Duration [1.0mm+cl].............211°................207°
Valve Lift [cl=0]..................9.85mm...........9.90mm
Cam Lift............................4.95mm...........4.95mm
Peak Angle..........................110°................110°
Timing [1.00mm+cl]...........-5/36°..............36/9°
Lift @ TDC.........................0.65mm...........0.45mm
*note - audi TT 3.2L, the R32, and 2.8L 24v all share the same cams.


I never noticed this before but if you go by the VW chart above the duration at 1mm should be 205/205


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: compilation of technical info (need_a_VR6)*

does a r32 intake manifold work on a 2.8 24v head?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Zupek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zupek* »_does a r32 intake manifold work on a 2.8 24v head?

No.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Mr. Rictus)*

is an adapter plate possible?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Zupek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zupek* »_is an adapter plate possible?

Not worth it... better question is, why? Just get a 24v intake manifold instead of having to get a 3.2L throttle body and an adaptor plate.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Mr. Rictus)*

well my 2.8 is already a frankenstein since it dbc and runs on a 12v ecu...
Change over valve is vacuum operating like the shrick 12v's?


_Modified by Zupek at 1:22 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: compilation of technical info (Zupek)*

The angle of the port where it meets the manifold is different between the two also.


----------



## VR-FIX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

the belt size for 24v are 6DPKK1352
OR known as 6 rib double sided 1352mm (length) 


_Modified by VR-FIX at 5:26 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Great post


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The angle of the port where it meets the manifold is different between the two also.


By how much?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Don't remember the angle but it sits a good 1/4"+ higher from the deck surface.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Don't remember the angle but it sits a good 1/4"+ higher from the deck surface.


do you have an R head? any chance you could snap a pic or two of the head/IM flange mating area?


----------



## Passat514 (Apr 1, 2005)

Eurovan 24v engine code is: AXK.

Does anyone know if the BDF block is interchangable with the AXK 24v VR6????

Obvious differences are that the AXK has a different oil pan and oil pump (pickup tube from the looks of it) due to the angle is placed in the EV (tilted forward-towards radiator about 25 degrees).

Also, valve cover is different due to 12 inch oil filler extension that is needed on the EV to make adding oil easier and intake manifold on the EV is totally different.


----------



## Eddie2170 (Sep 30, 2009)

just came across this again, went into the DIY/FAQ section to see if it was in there and didn't see it, was wondering if it could be put there so it isnt lost thanks :beer:


----------



## miniyazz (Apr 19, 2012)

Silly question.. is it definitely the 02M transmission in the 2.8L V6 4MOTION 24V, and not the 02Y?

As my service manual lists code FDM which is listed in my Bentley in the R32 supplement only, with the 02Y transmission.. and the gear ratios seem to tie up slightly better with the FDM transmission as compared to the EDJ or FSR/FZR transmissions?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

ic: I was looking for this the other day and just couldnt find it! :facepalm:


----------



## miniyazz (Apr 19, 2012)

Glad to be of service


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is an awesome thread!! 

thanks!


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Some good info here, thanks:beer:


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Difference between US & euro 24v vr6?


----------

